# Free pattern for the American Girl Doll knitters



## chickkie

Cute little dress for AGD, or for a tiny baby
http://knitionary.blogspot.ca/2014/06/sunshine-lollipops.html


----------



## thebutterflyswing

Thanks for the heads up. Adorable dress.


----------



## KnitterNatalie

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chrissy

That is sweet. :thumbup:


----------



## Squiter60

Thank you for sharing


----------



## Soandsew4

Wow, I love that! It's on the To Do List for sure!


----------



## JoRae

Thanks for sharing. Thanks for the soap bag pattern too. I think I will be doing some.


----------



## run4fittness

Thanks!


----------



## lildeb2

Thank you, cute dress :-D


----------



## lil rayma

Thank you. Will start that today.


----------



## knittingnanna19

What a pretty little dress. Sure to find a place in GD's doll's wardrobe. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Windbeam

Very cute, thanks.


----------



## abc123retired

Saved that link! Thanks so much for posting. She has a little top also that would be great for the dolls. :-D


----------



## Limey287

Darling pattern - bookmarked - thanks so much for sharing


----------



## debsu

Thank you-it's beautiful!


----------



## kippyfure

I was a tester on this pattern--you will love knitting it. Here is my version.


----------



## knittingnanna19

Lovely. I've some dk variegated yarn that should look good 'used up' for this sweet version. Thanks for sharing - I'd never have thought of using a variegated yarn. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## randiejg

Cute dress. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Dianedanusia

Thanks for sharing....love this


----------



## Annmilla

Thank you. It's very cute


----------



## imaknuttyknitter

Thank you!!


----------



## bettys doll

thanks for posting this dress. I copied the pattern and will try it out this weekend


----------



## bettys doll

thanks for posting this dress. I copied the pattern and will try it out this weekend


----------



## Hannelore

Thanks for sharing. That is a cute dress and looks quite easy to make. :thumbup:


----------

